# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Working out roof pitch

## mullfitz

I am re designing my roof from timber to steel on my house under construction 
I have one side  of wall frame that is 2.4 and on the other side my wall frames are 2790  
I am looking at using C150 C purlins and 40mm battens 
Anyway my question is I need to get a min 5 degree roof pitch whick is a skillon roof 
 Will  the above  materials give me that  and if not any ideas  
Cheers

----------


## Gaza

how long is the wall?

----------


## Bloss

Go to member blocklayer's excellent site: Builders Construction Calculators - Contractors, Tradies and DIY and look at his angle calculator etc  :2thumbsup:

----------


## mullfitz

> how long is the wall?

  21 m long 4800 wide total width length of roof 6.8 with overhang

----------


## barney118

If I understand here, 4800mm between walls gives 390mm fall = -1tan 390/4800 = 4.6 deg. tan 5 deg x 4800mm = 419mm height between walls to give 5 deg fall. 
Depending on roof materials 5 deg is required for custom orb, kliplock/trimdeck you can use smaller < 5deg fall.
instead of building up your walls to get fall use different product for roof.

----------

